# Honey Baked Ham's Fried Turkey?



## marmalady (Dec 4, 2005)

Anyone ever had one?  I'm thinking of doing this for Christmas, as I have to work half a day, plus my #1 son absolutely loves it.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 12, 2005)

Hmmm, guess I'll be the guinea pig here - let you all know after CHristmas how it was!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 13, 2005)

Marm;  I don't know what a "Honey Baked Ham's Fried Chicken" is.  Otherwise, I'd comment.  Please let us know what it is and if it's any good.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## marmalady (Dec 15, 2005)

Tx, Goodweed - Not an issue anymore, as it seems HB Ham is out of the Cajun fried turkeys  !  They were precooked, and just needed warmin in the oven.


----------



## letscook (Dec 15, 2005)

*Deep Fried Turkey*

We have a resturant here in Auburn, NY called The pioneer, Thier speciality is deep fried Turkey,  They have been doing this for 30 yrs plus.  It is slices of turkey dipped in a batter and deep fried.   The batter is like a pancake batter but not as heavy and heavy then a tempura batter.  It is so good.  Now Im hungry, I think Ill get hubbie and go they for lunch.  Won't have a problem getting him there, it is his favorite.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 20, 2005)

Here's what I found on line and ordered:

http://willyraysbbq.com/fried_turkey.html

Looks great! And even tho I know it won't be as good as if I fried it myself, I'm looking forward to a great meal!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 30, 2005)

Post script on Willy Ray's Fried Turkey - it was incredible!  Heated it in a 375 degree oven for an hour, and the skin got absolutely potato-chip crispy!  The meat was tender and moist, and you could see where the spices had been injected throughout the meat.

Definitely worth saving the site for future use!  ('specially since I'm not gonna invest $100 in my own turkey fryer!)


----------



## licia (Dec 30, 2005)

I thought the deal at Honeybaked ham was a good idea with the turkey breast for $19.95 until I read the print beneath and it said with the purchase of 1/2 a ham.  I certainly don't need so much more food.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 30, 2005)

*Honey Ham*

Since we are all 'hammed' out here and then get certificate for honey ham.  What would you suggest we get instead of the ham.  They said we could order something else.  What would be your choice?  sorry I just saw this today.  Cajun sounds spicy and we shy away from that.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 31, 2005)

The turkey wasn't spicy at all; lots of flavor, and juicy.

I think you can only get the Fried Turkey from their catalog or on line; when I tried to do that, they were out of it.  See the link above as to where I finally found mine.


----------



## Raine (Jan 1, 2006)

Think you get a fryer for less than that. They make a great Christmas or birthday present.

And the burner comes in handy for so many uses.

Check out target.

http://www.target.com/gp/browse.html/ref=sc_fe_l_3_1038618_3/602-5183584-2871850?%5Fencoding=UTF8&node=4203221

Bass Pro Shop
http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.SubClass?hvarDept=350&hvarEvent=&hvarClassCode=5&hvarSubCode=3&cmid=CALN_OS_BACKYARDPATIOTOOLS_FISHTURKEYFRYERS&hvarAID=google&cm_mmc=Google_AdWords-_-Camping_BBQ%20-%20Backyard%20Grills-_-phrase%20match%20search%20403152325-_-turkey%20fryer


http://www.bayou-classic.org/


----------



## marmalady (Jan 2, 2006)

Tx for the sites, Raine - the only prob is I'm the only meat eater in the house!  Plus, I had to work some Christmas morning, so was looking for something so I didn't have to spend my time in the kitchen rather than opening presents! 


If I thought I'd get enough use out of one, I would buy the fryer myself. Who knows, tho - my older son is a big Carolina fan and do a lot of 'game day cooking' and tail-gating, so maybe we can go in together on one together, and just share it!


----------



## Raine (Jan 2, 2006)

The burner comes in very handy when the power goes out. You can cook on it, make coffee (if you have a stove top coffee pot).  You can also use the burner to fire up your charcoal in the chimmeny starters.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Jan 2, 2006)

I know a lady who uses hers to make large quantities of soup for her church's soup sale.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow, didn't think of that - may have to rethink this!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Jan 3, 2006)

It's also handy for cooking large quantities of corn on the cob, or in your case, possibly Low Country Boil.


----------

